# Spring Flower



## natureman (Apr 8, 2016)

I am not much of a photographer but when I am shooting video I occasionally get a good screen grab. Went back three times over a couple of hours waiting for the best lighting. This is wild columbine shot at the "Pocket" in the Crockford-Pigeon Mtn. WMA. A video of the area is about 50% completed.







[/url]wild-columbine by Natureman29, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty pic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2016)

I have my columbine cultivars I grow in my garden, but had no idea that Georgia had a native population of them. Very cool to know and great shot.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## natureman (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks, very much.


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 26, 2016)

outstanding picture great job


----------



## carver (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice


----------

